# NY Times Article on CCD



## BEE STALKER (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/03/s...-mix-of-factors-in-death-of-honeybees.html?hp


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

At the end of the article a large North Dakota beekeeper said: "the supply of bees is falling short of the need" "We’re on the brink," "I don’t know if we’ve crossed that threshold yet, but we’re getting there fast.

But California beekeeper Randy Oliver predicted a possible glut of bees for almonds next winter at the very end of this paper he wrote:
http://gallery.mailchimp.com/5fd2b1..._Happened_to_the_Bees_This_Spring2013_opt.pdf 

Specifically, Randy wrote: "The fact of the matter is that should conditions allow beekeepers to successfully rebuild their numbers (following the typical swings of our boom/bust cycle), there could possibly even be a glut of bees for almonds next winter!"


----------



## yankee joe (Mar 16, 2013)

A glut of bees. I wont hold my breadth.


----------

